# Retirement Livery in Essex



## Livvyx (28 March 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any retirement liveries in Essex? With a barn for the winter? I would only visit about once a month so would look at Kent as well as Essex 

I am currently paying around £400 for livery every month so anything below that would be a plus... 

Thank you


----------

